# uml plug-in für eclipse



## Guest (28. Nov 2005)

hallo,

gibt es ein free eclipse plug-in, mit dem man aus vorhandenen java code die uml diagramme, wie z.b. Klassendiagramm, erzeugen kann?


----------



## bygones (28. Nov 2005)

www.omondo.com


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2005)

danke


----------

